# Help please, conventional or organic nuts?



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Are there any good links for a shopping guide of pesticides on all foods? Not just produce? I would love to go 100% organic but we can barely afford all the organics I buy now. I try to purchase the "dirtiest" organically as well as non-gmo.








I am confused. I just read about high pesticide absorbtion in nuts and peanuts because of their high oil content. I have just begun to research. How important is it to consume organic nuts? I read another article that says both conventional and organic nut production uses pesticides (just different ones) and that there is not enough of a difference to make purchasing organicaly important.







Can anyone lead me in the right diection for info? I am not good at understanding all the scientific facts.

I have been giving my family almonds, walnuts, sunflower seeds and homemade peanut butter. None of them have been organic.







It makes me sick to think how contaminated they may be. Nuts are expensive enough. Does anyone have any good sources to save money on organic nuts, seeds and legumes? My son loves nuts so I feel that it might be best to go organic if we can afford it. Nuts make a great snack to keep with us on the go. Any ideas for alternatives to cut back on the nuts?


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't really have an answer on the pesticides etc but I will say that nuts fall into the same category as bannas to me.they have thick hard outer shell that doesn't come into contact with the food inside if you are careful and I really think eating organic other places is more worth the money...just my opinion.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chattyprincess*
> 
> I don't really have an answer on the pesticides etc but I will say that nuts fall into the same category as bannas to me.they have thick hard outer shell that doesn't come into contact with the food inside if you are careful and I really think eating organic other places is more worth the money...just my opinion.


I really hope you are right. I think that wold make the most sense (the shell protecting it). I just cant find any good info.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

you know peanuts are not nuts? they are beans- like shell peas - they are legumes, their "shells" are not hard like nuts, they are more like skins


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> you know peanuts are not nuts? they are beans- like shell peas - they are legumes, their "shells" are not hard like nuts, they are more like skins


I did know this. They also grow underground. Thank you for pointing it out though.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

from all that I have read non-organic almonds contain the most pesticides, but again you are talking going thru a hard shell, in my area organic almonds are $$$ and very hard to find

as far as peanuts go, I find organic easy to find, we personally have an private organic walnut supply that we use


----------



## HealthnutFoodie (Jan 7, 2011)

I ALWAYS go organic when it comes to peanut or any products containing peanuts! 50 years ago, peanut allergies were almost unheard of. Now, it is one of the most common allergens. What is the only difference between then and now? The fact peanuts are now one of the most heavily sprayed crops grown. Maybe its not the peanuts, maybe its the pesticides. (Same is true for most other allergen increases as well...dairy, eggs, strawberries, wheat.) I don't buy organic tree nuts, mostly because of the cost, but I wish I did!


----------



## mamalex23 (Oct 1, 2010)

non-organic peanuts may also be GMO and we don't really know yet how bad that is for us...but I suspect very, and avoid all GMO food as strictly as possible.

Another note about buying nuts: All almonds sold in US retail stores (including Raw Organic) are pasteurized! This is the law, I don't know how they get away with calling them raw (I'm talking to you Whole Foods!). You can still buy raw almonds, just order them online directly from a farm.


----------



## jtcarter14 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've heard that bananas are back on the list to buy organic. I think it's because of the stuff that gets in through the roots. Is there not a resource for us about all foods in addition to the produce list that ewg puts out? I wonder about nuts, oats, etc.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.whatsonmyfood.org/food.jsp?food=MU I LOVE THIS SITE you type in your food and it tells you exactly what pesticides are on it/what they do.

Peanuts are VERY heavily pesticided and IMO bad for you. http://www.sixwise.com/newsletters/04/12/12/peanuts-most-are-carcinogenic--amp-pesticide-contaminated-but-there-are-safe-sources.htm They are actually legumes as well.

Since the organic nut farming is about 1% in the US we do get regular raw nuts (not peanuts though we are peanut free).

HTH


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

We love almond butter though


----------



## HaywardMama (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been working on going full organic in our house too and it is difficult financially. The more I learn though, organic is always going to be the safer route but some things just aren't offered yet so I buy those regular just limited like pomegranates.

As to the nuts: do you have a trader joe's near you? They recently have been offering organic nuts and they really are fairly comparable. They are definitely more in cost but reasonable in the realm of organic. I think I bought a lb of almonds between 6.99 and 8.99.

I say go organic. The pesticides aren't just in the food they are in the soil and that is absorbed into the food. We can't cut all the chemicals our kids are exposed to but I try where I can and since food is directly absorbed, it's worth the cost for me for my babies.

Do what you can. And if you just can't afford it right now then it is ok, it sounds like you are doing what you can. Maybe just choose the nuts you eat the most of and buy that one organic and start there. Every year more things are available and for better prices. Maybe buy the almonds at trader joes and buy the peanut butter pre made. The trader joes brand doesn't use canola oil and is only 2.99-3.99. Our trader joes is 45 min away so we just do a run every 6 weeks or so and I stock up. Find ways that are affordable through stores and online shopping. I've also read from other posters about talking with your local store with the manager and working a deal if you buy in bulk. One person said she generally haggles for 10-15% off the price with the manager for bulk. She does it at her local store for organic cheese and butter.I'm getting ready to try it at my local health food store for organic beans.


----------



## jtcarter14 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link, http://www.whatsonmyfood.org/food.jsp?food=MU. Very helpful. But what on earth are bee toxins that they consider pesticides? When I google it, I just see things that seem to portray bee toxins as good things.

Unfortunately, we do not live anywhere near a Trader Joe's. Wish we did!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm thinking there for vegan reference since they care about the bees? (no honey etc) IDK for sure, I think they are just saying what's on it.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

Depending on your location, this site may deliver to your area www.azurestandard.com . Contact their customer service to find out, they deliver via reefer truck once a month, they will give you a contact person in your area to call and ask about how to pick up your order, when your order is due, etc. They have awesome prices for the most part on their nuts, and many of them are raw which is great! They have lots of organic produce at amazing prices too! And their dry goods are not too bad priced or their yogurt, a lot of their other stuff is pretty expensive tho I buy organic whenever possible, and nuts are no exception.

I did not know peanuts were a genetically modified food? Are you sure about that mammalex23?


----------



## josieposie (Jul 23, 2012)

"But what on earth are bee toxins that they consider pesticides? When I google it, I just see things that seem to portray bee toxins as good things."

I think it means that the pesticides used are also toxic to bees. This is a concern due the decreasing numbers of bees, which is highly worrying because without bees we don't have pollination. This means a reduction in the future production of food.

I think the concern is that chemicals, when they are sprayed go into the plant (roots/leaves/stem/wood) and then also into the fruit. The conern for almonds is that due to their high oil content, these chemicals are stored in the oil of the nut and then consumed by you.

My mum has a mantra "If I eat a lot of it (ie daily) then I buy it organic"


----------



## Kero (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks like the honey bee thing means this

"5. Includes pesticides that are moderately acutely toxic, highly acutely toxic or chronically toxic to honeybees."


----------



## RRKW (Jan 18, 2013)

I was here to figure out organic nuts vs. non organic. I think I'll keep buying organic. If you are in the delivery area for Azure Standard they have very competitive prices on bulk orders. I just split a 5lb bag with friends or freeze the rest. So much more affordable then our grocery stores.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

If it isn't in your budget, I wouldn't prioritize organic nuts over some other heavily gmo-crops like soy or corn. I've read that peanuts are the worst offenders. Almost all almonds are irradiated; organic are flash pasturized which is different than roasting. It is designed to ward of salmonella per California law. Small organic farms can opt out of either if they sell directly to consumers.


----------

